# Conexion de tacometro en moto



## facundoporzio (Oct 26, 2006)

como conecto un tacometro orlan rober para dos cilindros ke trabaja por señal negativa de bobina en un auto en una gilera smash mono cilindrica?


----------



## negrito-uox (Dic 3, 2006)

como dos cilindros  y   bobina de auto?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

de dos tiempos o 4 tiempos?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

algunos tacometros viene con un seteo de cilindros y tiempo


----------



## Bandolero4 (Dic 19, 2006)

Yo tengo una Honda NSR125R con un solo cilindro de 2 tiempos. El tacómetro va conectado a la salida de revoluciones por minuto (rpm) de la Centralita (Unidad CDI o Dispositivo Control de Ignición-Encendido) que a su vez conecta con el primario de la bobina de alta de la bujía.

Habría otro sitio posible y es en el alternador, en la bobina generadora de pulsos (no forma parte ni del estator ni del rotor) para el CDI que podría servir como sensor de rpm (no lo he probado) pero por lo visto sirve como alimentación de la centralita CDI.

El tacómetro de mi moto lleva aparte del positivo y masa de la bombilla (procede del interruptor de luces) 3 cables: el procedente del CDI (impulsos de rpm), 12V de la llave de contacto y masa.

Espero te sirva de algo.


----------



## chipnguis (Ene 13, 2007)

Para mi lo que tendrias que hacer es conectarlo a algun diodo negativo del alternador o al negativo de la bobina. Saludos!

Ah me olvidaba en esos lugares se conecta en los autos, de motos no tengo idea =P


----------



## farroyogarcia (Feb 21, 2007)

Saludos amigos de la electronica, soy paramotero y he comprado recientemente un paramotor el cual dispone de encendido electronico CDI, el cual solamente posee 3 hilos:


 1º para la bujia con la alta tension
 2º a masa
 3º a la deteccion del instante en el que se debe generar la chispa para la bujia procedente desde los imanes del interior del motor, (imanes del rotor y bobina del estator)

Pues con mi pasión a la electronica he fabricado un tacometro digital usando diodos led´s basado en la utilización del 555 como intregador y los LM3914, el caso es que según las indicaciones del diseñador del esquema la entrada de señal se debe conectar al negativo de la bobina del auto.
Me gustaría saber como podria conectar este circuito a mi motor que no dispone de esta bobina, si no la simpleza del encendido CDI con solamente tres hilos.

Recibir un cordial saludo desde Morón de la Frontera (sevilla-España)


----------



## rfandres (Abr 30, 2009)

buenas, los tacometros para moto van conectados a la salida del CDI (normalmente cable rojo y negro


----------



## jonhattan (Feb 5, 2011)

Arme un tacometro para una honda cbf125 con leds y lcd, lo conecte a la salida del CDI (cable rojo negro) y se encuentra una variacion de voltaje, pero esta variacion es muy rapida sube de 12V a 14,6 V(max) muy rapido lo que quiere decir que el rpm sube de 0 a 8000rpm en segundos, no existe otra forma de conexion? o como se relaciona este voltaje con las revolucines.


----------

